
Visualizing machine learning - snickmy
http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/
======
thom
I realise this is probably the way the web is going, but I personally really
struggle with this sort of presentation. The content is great, it looks
lovely, the actual infographics are very clear, and unlike lots of sites, it
actually scrolls very, very smoothly.

But it makes it _so_ hard to bookmark something in your mind, or to skip back
to something, or to view an infographic in the context of the next or previous
paragraph, or any number of things that have been easy to do with text and
images for thousands of years. Trying to change the text size in the hope that
you can just view more text breaks everything.

I find it really affects my overall comprehension of a piece, and the speed
with which I can get through it. Given the universally positive comments
elsewhere, I assume my brain is just wired for the dark ages.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
This "reads" more like a video, rather than a traditional book with graphics.
I wonder what a good compromise would look like.

------
anacleto
Great piece & truly awesome visualization.

I would add, as useful resource, this full course on Amazon Machine Learning:
[https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/amazon-...](https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/amazon-machine-learning/)

------
tel
Pretty visualizations... but many of the animations kill this for me. Some are
great, animating the decision-tree-pachinko machine for training/CV data sets
is fantastic... but all the swooping and building just made me want to skip
half of the charts entirely.

------
tylerpachal
This appeared in Show HN a few weeks ago [1]; really awesome visualizations.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9955553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9955553)

------
kwhitefoot
Well I didn't learn anything I didn't already know but It was fun to read and
I think that for someone completely new to the field it would act as a good
introduction to the idea of decision trees.

I think the title promises too much though (I realize that it is probably
meant as an overall title for series of posts). There is no machine learning
in this presentation, no algorithms for discovering the splits are described
so the machine doesn't learn anything.

------
vectorEQ
This site is so epic, really. Good stuff! the animations / visuals on there
are great too! really cool!

------
codeisawesome
In the "scatterplot matrix" visualization, I am having trouble understanding
what the X & Y axes are. Please explain the triangle of scatterplots being
formed using the 7 dimensions?

~~~
tel
They're just trying to illustrate 7 dimensional data. There are 6 _7
2-dimensional comparisons, scatterplots, 6_ 7/2 if you eliminate ones made
redundant by symmetry, 6*7/2+7 if you add 1-dimensional histograms for "self
comparisons".

So a scatterplot matrix, a splom, displays those 21 scatterplots in a
meaningful way. Each "row" and "column" of scatterplots compares a single
dimension against all of the others.

You usually look at a thing like this to see if you'll get lucky and find a
good "orthogonal" comparator—in other words, that just two normal, human-
interpretable dimensions already form a good splitting plane like "elevation
cross $/sq-ft" does in the running example.

~~~
codeisawesome
I'm finding my mind blown with this novel way of using a single point in space
to represent both X & Y axes based on context.

Thanks for the explanation!

------
alexchamberlain
Brilliant article and fantastic intro, though I think some key concepts aren't
discussed at all, such as bias and variance. Looking forward to future
articles.

------
tommyd
Beautiful - in my opinion, a great example of fancy interactive graphics
enhancing both the appearance and the ease of understanding an article. Great
work!

------
GolfJimB
Absolutely love this! Someone please link a tutorial on how to do these kinda
of paralax/svg graphics, my site NEEDS this!

------
bbayer
I couldn't spare time to learn some basics of machine learning. This is
awesome to understand general idea.

------
pythonlion
The whole last part (the tree) was great. Subscribed.

------
vander_elst
awesome visualizations! a picture tells more than thousand words

------
haosdent
Very beautiful.

------
fizzbatter
Very very cool!

------
enigmatic7
Excellent stuff

